# Industriesteckverbinder aus Kunststoff



## conceptz (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Industriesteckverbinder aus Kunststoff:

-Schaltspannung 230V
-Strombelastbarkeit 10A
-Kontakte: 12
-Codiermöglichkeit gegen Fehlsteckung
Spritzwasserschutz oder ähnliches wird nicht benötigt. 

Es scheint nur noch Gehäuse aus Metall zu geben. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo conzeptz,

versuchs mal hier: http://www.isv.de/produkte/mehrpolsteckvorrichtung.php

Haben da ganz viele von im Einsatz. Sind sehr zufrieden damit..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## conceptz (9 Februar 2010)

Hey,

die sehen gut aus. Danke. Ich hatte bisher nur die rechteckige Version im Blick. Ich werd mir die aber mal näher ansehen. 

Ich bin aber sonst auch sonst noch für Vorschläge offen


----------



## Andre31 (24 Februar 2010)

Servus, 

schaust mal bei  Conta-Clip vorbei und dann unten *Steckbares Anschluß System.*
Haben wir bei uns im Schrankbau auch im Einsatz.
Strombelastbarkeit musst du prüfen!
http://www.conta-clip.de/de/produkte/conta-connect.php?id=202


----------



## conceptz (24 Februar 2010)

Servus,

danke, aber ich suche eher sowas:
http://www.harting-connectivity-networks.de/produkte/produktauswahl/industrie-steckverbinder-han

als Anschluss an ein Gehäuse von aussen.


----------



## Andre31 (24 Februar 2010)

Achso, du suchst eine Industrieausführung.
Dann schau doch mal bei Phoenix Contact vorbei. Vielleicht ist dort das Passende dabei.
Ansonsten liefert Google ganz brauchbare Infos.


----------



## conceptz (25 Februar 2010)

Tja, da war ich schon :-( 

Die wenigen Steckergehäuse, die aus Kunststoff sind, haben dann keine 12 Kontakte.
Ich habe die Hoffnung aber noch nicht aufgegeben


----------



## conceptz (11 März 2010)

So,
jetzt habe ich doch noch das passende gefunden:

von Harting: HAN Q17:

http://www.harting-connectivity-net...er-han/steckverbinder-nicht-nur-fuer-antriebe


----------

